# Golden retrievers Behaving Badly (pictures)



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought I would start a post of our goldens getting busted behaving badly. 

This first 1 is of Sharlette in our back yard. I guess she decided she wanted to take down our fox tail palm... She had been jumping up at this palm all day and every time she jumped she got a bit higher and I would yell for her to get in the house so she would quit. well she went outside with her skin brother Leaim... I went to check on them and this is what I saw. I guess she finally got a nip of the palm and was going to town on it. She almost ripped it out of the ground!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have posted this before but here is Molly after I caught her quietly ripping up toilet paper. I thought she had been napping behind my chair.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is Liberty after digging up all of Dad's veggies in patio planters. There are actually plants all over the deck that you can't see......


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Goldens seem to have a knack for gardening! Here is Daisy, right after swimming, with a plant she pulled up...at least it was dead. She proudly brought it to the door and we let her in with it. I couldn't resist taking the picture before I told her to drop it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You've just gotta appreciate that look...only a golden .

Pete


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

this is a fun thread!! 

this is chloe at my parents house. there was once flowers in the box... they didnt last long. :doh:









again at my parents house all the dogs were outside and somehow we missed that chloe snuck away from us... guess what she found. yup another one of my parents plants. she was such a trouble maker as a puppy! :


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden, for once NOT improving Mama's landscape photography


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden, digging to Fiji in the yard


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Pudden said:


> The Pudden, for once NOT improving Mama's landscape photography


It's hard to feel down in the dumps looking at that picture


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Pudden said:


> The Pudden, for once NOT improving Mama's landscape photography


It's hard to feel down in the dumps looking at that picture 

September photo contest is show and tell


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

These pictures are GREAT! It just shows their sweet smile and "Who me?" Look they give when they are caught in the act. You gotta love that look!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Love it keep them coming!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

And you all thought Erin was such a little Princess !! :uhoh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> And you all thought Erin was such a little Princess !! :uhoh:


I still think Erin is a little PRINCESS!!! 

Pete


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> And you all thought Erin was such a little Princess !! :uhoh:


Erin was just looking for the stuffies heart :curtain:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> And you all thought Erin was such a little Princess !! :uhoh:


love the evil glint in her eye


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

HaHa  seems like all of our K-9 friends can be problem pooches at times......
At least Tuff has moved out of the yard and into the woods with his excavations..:doh:


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna enjoying a mud puddle a few days ago lmao


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanK said:


> HaHa  seems like all of our K-9 friends can be problem pooches at times......
> At least Tuff has moved out of the yard and into the woods with his excavations..:doh:
> View attachment 119380


Great shot Alan...thank god Woody is the same way, okay in the garden but when I get him out to the lake there are times all you can see is his tail sticking up in the air...loves those gophers!

Pete


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

Love these pictures! 

Here is Soufflé after I caught her jumping in and out of her water bowl.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's so cute! My 1st GR had that habit too, until the very end. He would put both paws in the bowl so we raised it. He would dunk his favorite stuffy everyday. Before eating a cookie he had to dunk it. Fun to watch, not so fun to clean up. Gotta luv our Goldens 



Yunish said:


> Love these pictures!
> 
> Here is Soufflé after I caught her jumping in and out of her water bowl.


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

Totally agree on the watching and cleaning part! What makes it worse is that she has to walk around when I clean up, so her paw prints would be all over the kitchen floor :doh:



Bentleysmom said:


> That's so cute! My 1st GR had that habit too, until the very end. He would put both paws in the bowl so we raised it. He would dunk his favorite stuffy everyday. Before eating a cookie he had to dunk it. Fun to watch, not so fun to clean up. Gotta luv our Goldens


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

This was just the beginning. Cute at the time, but I no longer have any hostas along this fence!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako grabbed this from the grocery bag on the kitchen floor and took it to his bed.


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

I love these pictures! I don't have a lot of pics of Arya behaving badly, but here's one when we first got her.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice pictures, having a blast looking at them. 

Well this is Aika after she rolled around in a manure pile after a rain storm.... That's one smelly dog  Who can be mad when she had so much fun doing it.


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

piston said:


> Well this is Aika after she rolled around in a manure pile after a rain storm.... That's one smelly dog  Who can be mad when she had so much fun doing it.




LOL! I have a quote for this one. Has everyone seen 101 Dalmations, the cartoon one? The puppies roll in soot to disguise themselves and one said, "Look at me I'm a labrador!!" I think Aika just wanted to look like a black lab


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried to look for some pictures, because Toro is always doing something bad. I don't know how you all remember to take pictures first. I am usually cleaning up, trying to save something, or yelling. I will try to remember to take pics first.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's Chance with his "kill", (aka, my comforter :doh


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn obviously thought the news wasn't good, so thought it better that we didn't see it, and Reeva - otherwise known as the mudmagnet


----------



## Hershey Bird (Sep 1, 2012)

Innocent looking enough


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Bentley*

"MOMMY"


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hershey Bird said:


> Innocent looking enough


 
Oh my! ROFL!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> "MOMMY"


LOL!!!!!! Bentley's lips!! HAha!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is so funny. Love it


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll play...Enzo is a huge troublemaker! 










Looks like just water, right??

...WRONG.









The Detroit Lions were playing the Bears...we were watching the game and he took his Lions loyalty a LITTLE too seriously, hence his dead bear. 









He swears he was trying to help me wipe down the counter after dinner.









Who needs to chew a stick when you can just chew a tree?









This was the first time we didn't lock him in a bedroom with us while we were sleeping...we learned our lesson.


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

Here's my mischief makers in action tonight  This was not posed at all. You'll also notice the chair with the hole in it. Wonder how that got there!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ruby did this one day when I left her 









Lincoln did this...see the plain cupcakes..how theres a few missing? Yeah, he ate them


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol...really funny pictures!!! ...we can have our own Dogshaming site.....has anyone been on the Dogshaming site?? its hilarious..and we think its only our dogs who are naughty....


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

this thread is brilliant. Jasper is always getting into trouble, will have to remember to take a photo next time, will have to show my husband this so he realises its not just Jasper that is naughty! haha!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I love all these pictures. can't wait to see more. :O)


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

*trouble*

This is Cora it looked like a stuffed animal exploded


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw this on pinterest and had to share


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

piston said:


> Very nice pictures, having a blast looking at them.
> 
> Well this is Aika after she rolled around in a manure pile after a rain storm.... That's one smelly dog  Who can be mad when she had so much fun doing it.


Mine likes looking like a black lab too!! Here is my VERY happy VERY DIRTY boy!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie destroying a shoe....oops 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

